# How to skip certain packages with Synth?



## argwings (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm trying out Synth, but I can't figure out how to set  few packages to ignore for upgrade-system. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## argwings (Feb 27, 2022)

Hm, I'm not sure Synth works with multiple ABIs, so it's kind of a deal breaker. Nevermind.


----------

